# original Nikon F...



## Tic70 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have an original nikon f series camera in my closet in mint condition and was curious if anybody knew how much this thing would be worth...of course i wouldnt dare sell it but its always good to know.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 16, 2007)

Best bet would be checking past sales on Ebay. It depends on which particular variation of the F series you have. It can be as little as $75 or as much as $400.


----------



## airgunr (Mar 16, 2007)

Go to www.keh.com or www.cameta.com and look see what they are asking for them.  Both sites have them for sale.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 16, 2007)

Tic70 said:


> I have an original nikon f series camera in my closet in mint condition and was curious if anybody knew how much this thing would be worth...of course i wouldnt dare sell it but its always good to know.




It that the one before Nikon figured out how to make hinges?


----------



## fmw (Mar 17, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> It that the one before Nikon figured out how to make hinges?


 
Yup.  Apparently they took a cue from Leica.  I had a mint condition FTn that I sold on Ebay for around $600 about 4 years ago.  I think used film camera prices have gone down since then.


----------



## kahlrichs (Mar 31, 2007)

I just put a rare F2 Titanium on eBay - I realize I want to USE my old cameras and it's more of a showpiece.  I occasionally take out the old F with some of my favorite lenses and get back into a "film" state of mind. 

in case anyone wants the F2 - just look for F2 Titan in the search...


----------

